# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  أفضل كتاب تحدث عن الدولة العثمانية

## عبدالله ابورغد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اخواني الكرام
ماهو افضل كتاب تحدث عن الدولة العثمانية باسلوب علمي موثق وخاصة عن 
فترة الولاة من قبل العثمانيين على العرب في سوريا والعراق وفلسطين والحركات
النضالية ضد الظلمة في تلك الفترة

----------


## أبو فهد الأحمد

هناك عدة كتب وبعضها يميل لجانب معين إما سياسي أو اجتماعي أو ثقافي ..
عموماً الذي أعرف كتاب "الدولة العثمانية" لعلي الصلابي.

----------


## عبدالله ابورغد

الاخ الفاضل ابو فهد الاحمد 
اشكر تجاوبكم والكتاب الذي ذكرتم للدكتور علي الصلابي معروف ولكن اريد كتابا عن الدولة العثمانية أكثر تفصيلا
وخاصة في المجالين السياسي والاجتماعي 
ارجو ممن لديه اطلاع وإلمام عن تاريخ الدولة العثمانية في العصر الحديث ان يدلنا بما يعرف أو اطلع عليه من الكتب

----------


## طالب الإيمان

هناكَ : 
- تاريخ الدولة العلية العثمانية / محمد فريد .
- صحوةُ الرجل المريض / موفق بني المرجة ، قد يُظهر بعض من هذا ..
- تاريخ سورية الديني و الدنيوي / المطران يوسف الدبس ، المجلد 7/8 ، تاريخ سورية في أيام السلاطين العثمانيين .
و هذه روابط - إن أردتَ - : 
تاريخ سورية الديني و الدنيوي :
http://www.4shared.com/file/33223340...y-w-ald-7.html
http://www.4shared.com/file/33222808...y-w-ald-8.html
صحوة الرجل المريض : 
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=4031
تاريخ الدولة العلية العثمانية : 
http://waqfeya.net/book.php?bid=1105
و الله الموفق ، و لا تنسنا من الدعاء .

----------


## عبدالله ابورغد

الاخ طالب الايمان
أنا شاكر لك تجاوبك لكن هل هذه الكتب أفضل من تكلمت عن الدولة العثمانية

----------


## أ عبد الجليل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
يمكنك أخي الكريم الاستعانة بكتاب ( الدولة العثمانية المجهولة ) 303 سؤال وجواب توضح حقائق غائبة عن الدولة العثمانية . بقلم أ.د/أحمد آق كوندز , أ.د/سعيد أوزتورك .
وهذا الكتاب مهم للغاية , ويدرك هذا الأمر من وقف عليه , على الرغم من بعض التحفظات حول بعض القضايا في الكتاب لا سيما الحديث عن الحركة الوهابية .
رابط الكتاب
http://saaid.net/book/12/4632.rar

----------


## ابو الأشبال الدرعمي

أوعب ما ألف : الدولة الثمانية المفترى عليها للكتور عبدالعزيز الشناوي أربع أجزاء كبار دراسة شاملة لكل الجوانب طبع بمكتبة الأنجلو

----------


## أبو المظفر الشافعي

أخي الفاضل أبا رغد.
اليوم صباحاً كنت في المكتبة التدمرية بالرياض فرأيت كتاباً بعنوان:
( النضام الاقتصادي في الدولة العثمانية)
أو التاريخ الاقتصادي.
شك الراوي (ابتسامة)
فراجع المتكتبة فلعلك إن رأيت الكتاب تجد فيه بغيتك.

----------


## عبدالله ابورغد

أ. عبدالجليل 
ابو الاشبال الدرعمي 
ابو المظفر الشافعي 
جزاكم الله خير وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## نايف المعمر

تناولت كتب كثيرة تاريخ العثمانيين فمنها:
- (الدولة العثمانية – تاريخ وحضارة) شارك فيه جماعة من أساتذة التاريخ والأدب الأتراك وغيرهم يصل عددهم إلى العشرين، بإشراف الأستاذ الدكتور أكمل الدين إحسان أوغلي ، وهو موسوعة بحق فقد سرد تاريخ العثمانيين شاملا كل جوانبه.
- (تاريخ الدولة العثمانية) لمؤلفه (يلماز أوزتونا) المؤرخ التركي المعاصر، في مجلدين، في الأول يعرض المؤلف التاريخ السياسي والعسكري للدولة العثمانية ملقيا الضوء على الإمبراطورية منذ ظهورها إلى انحلالها. والمجلد الثاني يتناول الحضارة العثمانية من ثقافة وفن وأسلوب حياة.
- (تاريخ الدولة العثمانية) للأمير شكيب أرسلان، وهو مجلد حافل كان مؤلفه معاصرا لآخر عهد الدولة العثمانية عاملا بين صفوف رجالها لذلك اعتنى بتسطير كثير من أحداث تلك الفترة بدقة. 
- (الدولة العثمانية دولة إسلامية مفترى عليها) لعبد العزيز محمد الشناوي، يقع في 4 مجلدات سرد فيها مؤلفه جميع جوانب الحياة في التاريخ العثماني السياسية وغيرها مبينا الدور الذي قام به العثمانيون في نشر الإسلام.
- كتاب (الدولة العثمانية في التاريخ الإسلامي الحديث) لإسماعيل أحمد ياغي ذكر فيه مؤلفه تاريخ العثمانيين بشمول واختصار في جزء واحد.
وهناك عدة كتب ناقشت عوامل سقوط الدولة العثمانية من ضعف داخلي ومكر خارجي مع المؤامرات والحركات القومية والماسونية والصهيونية، فمنها:
- كتاب (الدولة العثمانية والغزو الفكري) لخلف بن دبلان الوذيناني والذي استعرض فيه عوامل انحلال الدولة وتاريخ ذلك مسلطا الضوء على دور الغزو الفكري.
- كتاب (الدولة العثمانية– قراءة جديدة لعوامل الانحطاط) لقيس جواد العزاوي استعرض فيها آراء الدارسين في أسباب ضعف العثمانيين.
- (الدولة العثمانية- عوامل النهوض وأسباب السقوط) تأليف علي محمد الصلابي، في مجلد أسلوبه سهل يستخرج العبرة من الأحداث.

----------


## عبدالله ابورغد

أخي نايف المعمر 
جزاك الله خيرا لقد اسعدني ردكم حيث اشرتم في ردكم الى مؤلفات 
لم اعرف عنها شيء من قبل

----------


## أحمد يس

> (الدولة العثمانية – تاريخ وحضارة) شارك فيه جماعة من أساتذة التاريخ والأدب الأتراك وغيرهم يصل عددهم إلى العشرين، بإشراف الأستاذ الدكتور أكمل الدين إحسان أوغلي ، وهو موسوعة بحق فقد سرد تاريخ العثمانيين شاملا كل جوانبه.


نرجو من الإخوة الأفاضل توفير هذا الكتاب المهم للغاية

----------


## انيس القيسي

أخي العزيز، فيما يخصّ المؤلفات العربية العلمية الرصينة فإنها تكاد تكون معدومة، إلا باستثناءات نادرة بعدد اصابع اليد الواحدة. فمثلاً تنصحك بكتاب الدكتور فاضل بيات الموسوم الدولة العثمانية في المجال العربي - دراسة في ضوء الوثائق والمصادر العثمانية حصراً. والمؤلفات التي صدرت عن دار المدار الاسلامي في بيروت، مثل تاريخ الدولة العثمانية من النشوء الى الانحدار، والتاريخ الاقتصادي والاجتماعي للدولة العثمانية للأستاذ خليل اينالجك، وكتاب الدولة العثمانية والعالم المحيط بها لثريا فاروقي.... أما إذا كنت تريد مصادر اجنبية فذلك أفضل، والقائمة كثيرة في هذا المجال، لكن كتاب المرحوم ستانفورد شو المعنون تاريخ الدولة العثمانية والجمهورية التركية (1299- 1923) من أهم الكتب في هذا الميدان وهو باللغة الانكليزية

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

يا اخواني نريد الكتب التي كتبت في تلك المرحلة اي المصادر الأصلية

----------

